# TE and LGB switch-?



## HeyDannie (Sep 6, 2008)

I am using ART-5475 switching units and LGB turnouts. Question is what guage wire should I run to the motors from my ART 5475? I would like to run 24 guage cat5 to power the switch motor and a green and red led. I can't find a currant draw for the motors anywhere. Thanks in advance for any help.......Dannie


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The LGB transformer for the EPL drives is a 500 milliamp (1/2 amp) at 18 volts.

I do not believe the 55475 outputs the 1/2 amp. Real output would be much less. 


Also note that the 55475 and the 55474 have a DC to DC converter and runs on AC or DC and from 5 to 16 volts AC which would be 7 to 23 volts DC. 


Some receivers are labeled 5 to 18 DC, others are labeled 5 to 16 AC. 


I would not put 24 volts AC on these units as when multiplying 24 by 1.414, you would have more than 30 volts peak and this could be destructive.


PS, I use 24 guage for over 30 feet and have had no problems with controlling single EPL drives.


----------



## HeyDannie (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks Mr. Pierce I appreciate the much needed information.


----------

